# Permanent residency application



## Jackiegee123 (May 21, 2018)

Hi, I applied and got a retired persons 4 years visa in Nov 16 and happily moved to SA, in January 17 I applied for my permanent residence visa, incidentally using the exact same information, medical, X-rays etc as they were still valid, literally just updated bank statements and submitted in Cape Town. Was told by an immigration firm I paid that it would take 6-9 months, but up to 1 year, foolishly assumed that as they had just given me a four year visa with the same information that it would be a simple process, I’ve now been waiting 16 months and only getting fortnightly email Updates from the company I employed telling me exactly what I can see on the website! They seems disinterested! Does anyone have any suggestions of what I can do to find out more from the office of Home affairs or what I should do to speed up the process


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

You might want to go through immigration lawyers. I doubt VFS will do much for you.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

On average it takes just over 24 months for the PR to come out. So 16 months is not in anyway unusual. I dont think there is anything you can do about it. The immigration firm you used are just logging onto the VFS website and checking the status of your application - which you can also do yourself. Neither the immigration firm nor VFS can really do anything meaningful to speed up the process. Home Affairs do the adjudications at their own pace and the immigration firm has no influence in the process what so ever. 

Not good news from me but good luck


----------

